# Hello from Missouri



## Lawson Mousery (Apr 28, 2012)

Hello, I am new to this site and I thought it would be a good place to find 
Some tips to improve my little herd here in Missouri. We run a small scale Mousery here in mid- 
MO. I look forward to chatting and exchanging ideas with the members of this forum.
:mrgreen:


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Very pleased to meet you


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi!  What variety do you breed?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Greetings from Northwest Arkansas! Do let us know what you're looking for.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello from Wisconsin, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Lawson Mousery (Apr 28, 2012)

MojoMouse said:


> Hi!  What variety do you breed?


Many different alot of cross breeds trying to come up with a good coat and a quality animal
any ideas on the matter. :mrgreen:


----------



## Lawson Mousery (Apr 28, 2012)

Laigaie said:


> Greetings from Northwest Arkansas! Do let us know what you're looking for.


Would like to try and find some rump whites. :mrgreen:


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Lawson Mousery said:


> Laigaie said:
> 
> 
> > Greetings from Northwest Arkansas! Do let us know what you're looking for.
> ...


There are no rumpwhites in the usa currently. But I understand at least one or two people are importing them this year. But it will probably be a year or several years before they are available.


----------



## Lawson Mousery (Apr 28, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Lawson Mousery said:
> 
> 
> > Laigaie said:
> ...


Do you know of any breeders I could import some from? :mrgreen:


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Lawson Mousery said:


> Do you know of any breeders I could import some from? :mrgreen:


There is at least one member here who breeds them. However importing mice can take months and cost several thousand dollars. There is a group of mice being imported this month, and there is talk of doing it again in the next year or so. Your best bet would be getting togeather with that group instead of doing it on your own. But of course you can do it either way!


----------



## Lawson Mousery (Apr 28, 2012)

Frizzle said:


> Hello from Wisconsin, welcome to the forum!


Hello Frizzle, Are those your mice in your avatar because they are absolutely adorable. :mrgreen:


----------



## Lawson Mousery (Apr 28, 2012)

Are there any other breeders from missouri out there? :mrgreen:


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello from Kansas!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I've seen a small few in your neck of the woods. I'm not far, either, in NW Arkansas. I'll actually be traveling trough SW MO on Memorial Day to go see TinyHart.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Lawson Mousery said:


> Frizzle said:
> 
> 
> > Hello from Wisconsin, welcome to the forum!
> ...


Yes they are, thanks! They weren't the best specimens pattern-wise, but it was such a cute picture I couldn't resist putting them up. I've got some new litters that just opened their eyes, so I might be swapping it out sometime soon. Did you find where you can edit your avatar? MS paint is where I resize, I can never get it to work otherwise.


----------



## Lawson Mousery (Apr 28, 2012)

Frizzle said:


> Lawson Mousery said:
> 
> 
> > Frizzle said:
> ...


Thank you, I will give it a try. :mrgreen:


----------

